
Tezos Blockchain Project Raises $232M with Initial Coin Offering - SirLJ
http://www.ibtimes.com/tezos-blockchain-project-raises-232-million-initial-coin-offering-2565582
======
spiralx
So it's a clone of Ethereum, managed by Bitcoin-style consensus (see UASF),
that has no purpose or design goal, and right now isn't even finished. I can
totally see how that's worth $250 million!

